# Any Ideas for Filling/Finishing End Grain Plywood?



## FunnelStudio (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am making an entertainment console, and the top is an end-grain plywood glue up. Since this is a prototype, I went for a cheaper multi-ply, which is supposed to be cabinet grade, but lo, there are some holes and gaps. I am planning a clear finish, maybe a coat of orange shellac, and then a few coats of lacquer.

BUT, I would like to fill some of the larger gaps with something preferably clear to give a flat, smooth finished surface. Anyone have any recommendations? I'm thinking I would first fill the holes, then begin with the finish schedule. I considered Smooth-on epoxy (or a similar substance), but the problem (I believe) is finish adhesion. I could syringe it in, but I am concerned that I might get some outside of the gap, and the finish would get blotchy.

Here's a photo:



It doesn't show the largest gaps, on is maybe 1/16th - 3/32nds by 6" long, it's kind of nice, but like I said, I want the top to be nice and flat.

Any help would be rad!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe separate some layers of scrap ply and glue and insert pieces in the bigger voids. Looks like it is mostly endgrain that is affected.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Your concerns about epoxys is very well placed.

Your best bet is to fill the larger holes up to near the surface with epoxy - making sure you do not get the epoxy on the surface - I use painters tape to protect from spill overs. Then use a wood glue (tinted with some of the sawdust or a Tinted putty filler to fill to the surface. Make sure that the product you use here can be sanded, stained…etc. Most standard wood glues (know as PVA glues) have this ability and say so. Do not use any super glues, Polyureathane glues (they can be identified by instructions that say to dampen the glue faces prior to use) or epoxy compounds near the surface.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I have used two-part epoxies for filling in knots and pinholes and have never had an issue with the finishes not sticking. The times I have done this I have topcoated with polyurethane and with waterlox.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

My first thought would be to do an epoxy. I am not sure what the finishing issues with that would be. I have poly'd over small patches of epoxy with no issues. It might be a mess to deal with trying to fill lots of small voids, etc.

Could you use some kind of a wood filler? Either retail, or mix your own from fine sawdust and glue. You could apply it with a wide putty knife or even a drywall blade. Afterwards, you would have a lot of sanding to do, and it might change the look of the plies a bit. It would look more natural than the epoxy would.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

if you finished with something like mirror coat, a thick self leveling epoxy top coat it would fill the voids itself.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd definately use epoxy. Coat the whole top with it. Seal it with two coats, thouroughly sanding between coats with 80 or 100 grit. Then fill the voids with black tinted epoxy. As long as you thouroughly sand it, laquer will adhere fine to it.


----------

